# New loft 2



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok 
went to town hall and was informed that the largest building allowed without a building permit is 144sq ft. I would like to hear from the readership how they would design a new racing loft within these dimensions. I am new to the sport so your advice will be extremely helpful.
Thanks in advance for your input.
Fred


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

think about sections, they are really needed. a breeding section, a section for just weaned young bird team and then an OB section. seperation of the hens and cocks if that is what you want to do during the fall and winter would need to be thought of as well. aviary is important as well for the birds to get sun when not out flying. don't make it too tall as the birds may fly over your head and you go back and forth trying to catch a bird. making it rodent and snake prooff will save you allot of trouble in the long run, any wire areas use hardwire cloth small enough so a mouse can't get in.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Depending where on long island you are, I believe that you are able to have two 100sq ft sheds before permits are needed and taxes go up. I know the shed must be at least 3 feet away from the fence(property line, i know people that had to move their sheds). It might be nice to have two smaller lofts one for breeders one for flyers. If you go with one loft i would only make two sections breeders/flyers. with plenty of windows for sunlights and a nice screen for the breeders to bath and enjoy fresh air.


----------



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you Carlo
Islip twn. Only one bldg. permitted before permits are needed 144 sqf. Also 4 feet from property lines. I like your idea of two smaller lofts and did ask town hall about that they said first shed is free second needs permits.


----------



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Spirit. Im thinking of 4 6x4 pens 2 for young birds/breeders and the last 2 for old hen & old Cocks. I would also have a 6x4 common drop pen so all the birds will trap in the same place.


----------

